# New too xxx



## ickle (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am very newly diagnosed and very confused


----------



## kojack (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi there Ickle. Welcome

You will find help and support on this site.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2008)

ickle said:


> Hello everyone, I am very newly diagnosed and very confused



Hi ickle,

Welcome to the group! Lots of help and support here, and remember that there's no such thing as a silly question, so feel free to ask away.

p.s. like the cat!


----------



## Debbie Neal (Dec 29, 2008)

*New member*

Hi i am parent of a teenager with diabetes type 1 who has been diagnosed a year and still dont feel got a handle on things


----------



## Annabel (Dec 29, 2008)

ickle said:


> Hello everyone, I am very newly diagnosed and very confused


Hi Ickle, Am I new to Diabetes having been diagnosed in 2007? I think probably not but I am new to the message boards.  I would say I was dealing with things pretty well but have a hiccup now and then.  I take Metformin three times a day.
Anne


----------



## ickle (Dec 29, 2008)

hello again, many thanks for the friendly replies............I was diagnosed Christmas week ( nice prezzie!) and am still in shock as apart from sore feet, I felt remarkably well. In fact I would go so far as to say I had none of the symptoms, or if I did they were hardly noticeable. 

I have been referred to a dietitian, and eye clinic and foot clinic and given tablets to take 3 times a day, so I cant say that I am feeling better on them as I didnt feel unwell ( and still don't).

However, I am about 2 stone over weight and I have an under active thyroid which, although I have been taking a fairly high dose of thyroxine, makes losing weight very very difficult.

I am not a vain person and normally would not complain about the excess pounds, but I know my health will be affected by a weight loss.

Until I see the dietitian, I have no clues as to what to eat or drink or what to buy when I go shopping. I gave up alcohol ages ago so do not 'drink'.............I just feel a bit lost 

Any help will be most gratefully received, but I haven't had time to search this site properly yet so maybe my answers are already here, so please forgive me if I am repeating every newbies cries.

this site looks most excellant dudes xxxxx

ps. I am also very lazy ( Ahem! I mean cool and laid back) so don't exersice  enough but claim sore feet prevent me................which in my defense is true


----------



## Corrine (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ickle - have a look at the diabetes.org.uk website - they have a menu planner and a virtual shop which helped me loads.  I am always referring to it - I think somewhere on the same site are examples of what constitues low salt and sugar quantities in food which helps when you shop. I was diagnosed Sept this year and have just had all the clinic appointments - the dietician was brilliant - you can get lots of hints and tips from them.


----------



## ickle (Dec 29, 2008)

i checked it out thank you so much, I have just bought that chef's book on dieting and diabetes from Amazon today....................I could have saved my money (and bought some cakes hee hee)....................a very helpful resource thanks again


----------



## Deano (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hi ikle*

HI Ikle and everyone,

I was diagnosed with type two just berfore christmas, It came as a bit of a shock as i have always been fit and active, I am taking 1 metaformin tablet a day and having to watch my diet, Ikle i was given a sheet when i was diagnosed telling me what to look out for when shopping and was told to look at the carbohydrate content and then the of which are sugars below it and providing it is a third or less of the total it should be ok. What i have noticed it pays to shop around because store brand products vary alot.


----------



## kojack (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Deano and welcome.

I am fortunate indirectly that my companion was severely ill with pancreatitis eight years ago. She made a superb recovery but has to be an avid label reader. This over the years has taught me a lot, but you have to  be so careful in interpreting the amounts per portion and the amounts per 100g
We stick to the latter which gives us a constant comparison.


----------

